
Porting a JavaScript App to WebAssembly with Rust (Part 2) - sammorrowdrums
https://slowtec.de/posts/2020-01-07-porting-javascript-to-rust-part-2.html
======
sammorrowdrums
Previous thread:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21850705](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21850705)

